# Best restaurants in Puebla.......



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Live in Puebla and get around, but am still looking for everyone's opinion as to "best" restaurants in town..... all kinds too: so feel free to let me know your favorites, I can begin by listing some of mine:

1- La Cueva del Oso- Calle 25 Oriente, close to 22 Sur (they have 2 locations, one across the street from the other- US Grade meat, steaks, etc. pretty good ($$$)

2- La Choza del Pescador - Different areas, Juarez / Centro / El Mirador- very good, fresh seafood ($$)

3- Quesadillas de la 3 - Calle 3 & 27, Centro - Artisanal quesadillas, Memelas, Pelonas, Tostadas, Pozole (humble place, wonderful food) (less than $)

4- Vips (by Plaza Dorada) / Sanborn's (on 5 de Mayo)- El Porton (5 de Mayo) - Informal type food, Mexican / Sandwiches, etc. ($)

5- La Estancia Argentina - Juarez and 29 Sur - Argentinian beef, etc. ($$$$)

6- Sushi Ito - 5 de Mayo - Sushi with Mex Flavor... ($$)

Still working on my list, and will look forward to everyone's picks.... I'm looking for Chinese, Indian, Thai, Italian, French..... you name it!!!!


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

There's a really good Chinese Food place by Plaza Loreto. I'm not sure what it's called but it's on the Diagonal like a block away from Loreto. There's a few restaurants in there but i've only been to the Chinese Food one. It was actually the first place I went when i moved here.

There's also this really good Mariscos place (also dont know the name sorry!) that's by the periferico and Valsequillo. 

we dont eat out too often but i'd like to find some more restaurants. Especially Italian.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Found some new ones:

Pizza Amalfi (Calle 3 Oriente #35, one block from the Cathedral and Zocalo) great Italian 
style pizzeria, wood oven, romantic

The Hotel Puebla de Antano (across the street so Calle 3 Oriente #36) is a jewel you should go look at, used to be the Italian Embassy and beautiful.... be sure to go to their sky bar the view of the Cathedral is amazing and VERY romantic. Rooms are beautiful, European, elegant. Their Restaurant (Salon de los Espejos) has Mexican-Mediterranean and is a fancier affair but worth checking out. Take someone special to see the Art Deco, fountains and have a regal meal....

"El Gran Tacazo".... across the street from the Mega Comercial on Hermanos Serdan and also across from the Domino's Pizza, you will see the biggest meat top! They sell over 150K of meat a day in tacos and more on the weekends..... Great "Gringas" (pork meat on a tortilla, cheese and pineapple) and their juices are awesome. Dirt cheap and locals place, but very friendly. Your whole family can eat their fill for under $100 pesos.... we do!

"La Casa de Pepe", corner of Calle 7 SUR and 15 Poniente, Centro..... 
Will give you flashbacks of old 80's piano bars.... but, yes, they have live music (nice too), beer, wine and hard liquor, credit cards, but that's not why we like it there.... they specialize in the real Poblano cooking with Gusanos de Maguey (Agave worms), Escamoles (ant larvae), Huitlacoche (corn fungus), tacos de seso (brain tacos), sopa de medula (marrow soup) and all that (my husband loves it!!!!) but don't be scared if you're faint of heart since they have all other kinds of food too: enchiladas, arrechera, steak, chicken, mole, chilaquiles, tacos, tostadas, chalupas, mole, pipian, etc.... all good, good service and very reasonable prices to boot! Highly recommend it.....


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

IN TLAXCALA.- 

Had a great meal at the "Convento de San Francisco" Restaurant right off the Xicotencatl Plaza via the diagonal road going towards the Ex-Convent now the Church of the Assumption (worth seeing in any case, it's beautiful!)..... They have Tlaxcala regional dishes which might not be for everyone but these regional delicacies are worth a try, Maguey Worms (Gusanos de Maguey), Ant Larvae (Escamoles), Mixiotes (Spicy Lamb Stew in purses), as well as regular Mexican food so there's something for everyone. Good Garlic Octopus (Pulpo al Ajillo), Coconut Shrimp (Camarones al Coco), plus don't forget Veracruz is only 2 hours away so pretty good fish here too, Ceviche, cockteles, etc. Full bar.

Try to go down the spiral staircase and sit in the cool, private dining room where you'll find live music and a tranquil space. Reasonable prices too!


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

I know this isn't a restaurant but once we were going to chipilo and we passed the turn (on the periferico then going on the via atlixco) and we turned right off the highway before reaching the caseta to atlixco and there was a baskin robins on the corner! it was about 6am so we couldn't stop  hadn't haven't been back yet but still... one day i will go! 

we had to go to our distributer on friday and for the very first time happen to drive by the zocalo. man! there were so many restaurants there. but since we never do anything fun we didn't get to go haha.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Lots of great places around the Zocalo, next time make a point to stop and check them out. We love to go to the Zocalo late afternoons to walk and people watch, we always have a good time and it's a great walking area!


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

we live kinda far from there (near the africam safari) and me and my husband have opposite days off but maybe one of these days I can convince him to go, but for sure when my mom comes to visit. Is there parking over there? or would it be best to take a taxi? When we drove by it didn't look like there was anywhere to park, there was hardly anywhere to drive!


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

You have to park in one of the parking garages about 1/2 block from the Zocalo as street parking is slim to none. There is no problem driving in the area though, but colonial streets are small and too many cars, same happens in all colonial towns all over the world!


----------

